# Vape King Fourways Break-in



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/17)

Here we go again... 

I will post the camera footage ASAP guys. Looks like the same assholes that hit vapers corner... Will post a full list of missing items later the afternoon, the got disturbed though so didn't get much. They even left behind one of their bags they planned to put stock in. 

I can't seem to upload pics, need to download Tapatalk again. Will post later


----------



## Attie (22/7/17)

Just saw this on FB. it's really getting out of hand now. Sorry to hear guys.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/17)




----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

Oh, for heaven's sake, why do these @#$%^ers have to always break everything? Sorry to hear @Stroodlepuff, hope they are caught quickly. I think you're right, it is one gang - probably briefed by a vaper who understands the high value/low bulk nature of vape products - and if they can catch this gang, these vape shop break-ins will suddenly cease.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/17)

Yeah, we cant see the number plates in the footage, but we have a neighborhood watch that has cameras surveying the whole of Magaliessig, they are busy going through the footage to see if they can pick the number plates up, it will help alot because we have not been able to get number plates with any of the other breakins...

Just converting the footage quickly then I will upload it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/17)




----------



## PsyCLown (22/7/17)

I wonder where they are selling all of the gear? Unless they sell it in small amounts?

I hope you can get plates and catch them!


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

This is really terrible, sorry to hear @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 

Glad nobody was hurt

I hope the law can catch these thieves


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/7/17)

These mother truckers need to be caught and given a good hiding. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (22/7/17)

Sorry to hear about this @Stroodlepuff ,but from a little experience I understand that these people dont use their legal numberplates registered on their name,its probably a stolen car and more likely to have false plates,but its worth a shot,I would love to catch them and make their lives inconvenient!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/17)

Enough is enough. We have been hit at two of our shops. I am making a plea to all vapers to be on the lookout for shady retailers selling vape gear or juice which looks out of place compared to their other stock. China Malls and cellphone shops are prime suspects for buying these stolen goods. Please PM me if you suspect that you may have seen stolen goods at these types of retailers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

